# Three-piece vintage blue herringbone tweed suit from Studio Suits arrived today -



## TheRomanhistorian (Feb 7, 2010)

So, I had been reading the reviews of this company (thank you Twizz and Andy for both of your experiences) and I ended up taking a risk and ordering last Tuesday (1 November). I mentioned I was from Ask Andy and said Andy had said great things about them and I ordered a three-piece suit in the blue herringbone tweed (it's darker than in the pictures, which is exactly what I hoped for). $150 for the suit and waistcoat (plus $20 postage) is a very good deal and worth the risk.

I ticked all the boxes I wanted and measured my Bookster suit to give them the proportions of my best fitting suit (it fits me pretty near perfectly). Well, I thought it would be some time and then I received a message stating it shipped yesterday (it left India, in fact, last Friday or so). I was surprised it was so quick, well...I don't have pictures yet since I wasn't expecting the suit so soon and didn't think to charge my batteries, but the quality is pretty decent. It is fused and the waistband area is a little stiff and I'll have to add braces buttons but the fit is pretty good. It's fairly lightweight compared to my 480 gramme Bookster suit but the blue is lovely. The waistcoat seems to be the right length and on par with the one from my Bookster suit and the surgeon's cuffs are a nice touch.

The one odd thing is the little loop of thread to hold in a flower, I presume (as Andy noted). I may just leave that in, a button hole wouldn't really do much for me anyway since I don't often wear a flower.

All in all, is it as lovely as my existing Bookster three-piece suit? I can't say it is nearly that nice but is it a great deal for someone who needs a basic suit? Yes. I'd certainly buy my basic everyday suits from them if they can maintain this quality consistently. I'm already pondering another tweed suit from them. I'll try and get photos up this weekend. I'm quite pleased with this suit and would recommend them to anyone who can make it clear to Studio Suits exactly what they want. I'm glad I tried them out.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

$150 plus shipping? That's amazing. I really need a blue suit . . .


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the post. You review has me so interested that I wish you could post some images.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

TheRomanhistorian said:


> The one odd thing is the little loop of thread to hold in a flower, I presume (as Andy noted). I may just leave that in, a button hole wouldn't really do much for me anyway since I don't often wear a flower.


Are you referring to the loop below the button hole on the backside?
Better suits have this (on all my Oxxford's, HF Mainline, etc). 
Used to keep the stem in place vs. just flopping around in the button hole.


----------



## TheRomanhistorian (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all,

mrp: No, it has the thread on the front of the lapel and no button hole. I presume it's to secure the stem but it's not a major inconvenience.

Oldsarge and 127.72MHz, I'll try to get photos up by this weekend (they probably won't be of the highest quality). The suit is pretty decent, it is fused and all. I don't think this is at all a bad suit and I wore it to the office today and my colleagues (other professors) and staff have commented on the fit and niceness of the suit. The blue is more of a steely blue than is shown in Andy's photo and their own website photos. It's a great colour as I find this greyish/steely-blue more versatile.

Studio Suits won't replace Bookster in my wardrobe but they are most certainly a welcome addition (and an excuse for more suits for those of us on a budget).


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ I hate not being able to talk to someone on the phone to ensure some of the details are what I expect but I have to admit the price seems to be right.


You've got me close to pulling the trigger on a suit in the same fabric you've selected for going out with the boys smoking cigars. (I'm always hesitant to wear some of my nicer tweeds for such activities) 

I think I'm going to order the trousers un-hemmed and have them cuffed here.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been itching for a brown bone tweed suit!!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I ordered their sample of tweed swatches. We'll see what they've got. For a price like that I'm sure I can at least spring for an odd jacket.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> I ordered their sample of tweed swatches. We'll see what they've got. For a price like that I'm sure I can at least spring for an odd jacket.


More and more reasons to watch this thread with interest. I, for one, would be very grateful if you could post your opinion of the fabrics, and possibly some photos as well, because the samples on the website seem to have been run through the photoshop wringer.

Thanks very much.


----------



## TheRomanhistorian (Feb 7, 2010)

127.72 MHz : I sprang for the surgeons' cuffs since my Bookster jacket required minimal altering and, with those measurements for my Studio Suits tweed suit, I was confident the fit would be fine if they adhered to my measurements (and they are and they did). But if you're leery, then it would be better to avoid those if you need alterations after. However, I noted that it's 'built in' with surgeon's cuffs and you have to pay an extra $5.00 for the tweed suit if you wanted the non-functional cuffs.

I was admittedly nervous that they'd (like Twizz's horror story) send me a ventless or centre vent jacket when I asked and prefer a dual side vent jacket or something else. None of my concerns were borne out, though. But I did, honestly, repeat in my comments and order form 'I'm an Ask Andy member and heard about your great company from Andy, who is the manager of our forum and who said great things about his jackets.' They were fairly friendly to deal with and I was honestly surprised the suit was finished and up and sent so quickly.

Note, my waistcoat is a little snug but not uncomfortably so (but that might also be because I indulged too much in some good food and drink the past few days with some colleagues). However, this might be because I added a waistcoat but they didn't ask for measurements for that (just the suit and trousers and they probably extrapolate from that).


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ A question on the measurements. I briefly took a look at their order form and it demonstrates the way to take your own measurements,.....But I believe you mentioned that you took your measurements from your Bookster. (best fitting suit)

Perhaps the answer is for me to examine their order form more closely. Perhaps you can send either your measurements by measuring yourself *or* measuring your best fitting suit?

I'm happy that you mentioned in the comments section about who you were, what your wanted and that you are from AAAC.

I'm going to lull the trigger on tweed suit very similar to yours.


----------



## TheRomanhistorian (Feb 7, 2010)

127.72MHz: Yes, their form is actually a combination of the two. So I had to put on my best fitting suit and measure certain parts (like the rise and my thighs and knees, etc...) but other parts I could just measure without wearing like the shoulder and sleeve length. They did e-mail me to check about my front rise which it turned out I had misread (I wrote 16 and misread it when it was really 15).

I thought it was going to be more of a pain in the bum than it turned out to be. It was fairly painless to do the measurements but it did take a bit of time, obviously, and they will check in on you (select that option so they have to ask you if you're sure about X measurements they're curious about, that way they don't adjust on their own). This is pretty sensible for any tailoring service, I would imagine. They seemed pretty eager to please, at any rate. I'm already pondering a second suit in either the brown herringbone or the light grey tweed (I have a dark brown from Bookster anyway so my brown needs are satisfied), but that light grey is tempting...

...and I, too, would like to see swatches. I feel the swatches are probably more true to colour than the online photos (they seem light and washed out). I apologise for the delays in replying, I was with students during my office hours talking about things from the Persian to the Punic Wars.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, let's see some pics!

:biggrin:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm going to wear mine tonight - anyone in LA want to join us?:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...2nd-Annual-Los-Angeles-Tweed-Pub-Crawl-Nov-10

Here are my photos (and I did get the vest shortened):

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?114140-Studio-Suit-my-second-jacket!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Matt says we're up to twenty-five celebrants confirmed. It should be a rocking evening. And I can't wait to get a personal look at the coat. The mrs. was dubious about the idea last night. I should have you and Jan in when we get back so she can see it. Besides, the terrier loves company.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

I ordered a linen jacket from this outfit last spring and was made out of the nastiest material I've ever seen. It felt (and looked) like that plastic-backed cloth that tablecloths are made out of. Went straight in the garbage. I wouldn't even wish it on Goodwill.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

JakeLA said:


> I ordered a linen jacket from this outfit last spring and was made out of the nastiest material I've ever seen. It felt (and looked) like that plastic-backed cloth that tablecloths are made out of. Went straight in the garbage. I wouldn't even wish it on Goodwill.


Ditto on the fabric of mine.

However, seems like they may have gotten their act together somewhat, not sure if I'm willing to give it another shot or not....


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Twiz and Jake from LA; I'm only going for this based on Andy's experience and I've even stuck with the same fabric he's selected. At a bit over $150.-, (given that I've selected some options) it seems too good to be true,....

I'll take a couple more measurements and I'll pull the trigger on my blue herringbone tweed suit on this coming Monday.


----------



## TheRomanhistorian (Feb 7, 2010)

127.72MHz, I'll try and get photos up tomorrow evening. 


To all: The fabric isn't the best in the world but I think it's at least on par with most stuff I'd find at Macy's, J.C.P and the like and that's 'acceptable' most of the time. Plus, it does feel like a decent wool (not the best in the world, of course), but I'll say it wasn't a waste of money. I don't know if I'd go away from the tweed style wool, though. I've ordered a second suit in brown herringbone so stay tuned for another review to see if that suit turns out as nicely (I made mention that this would be my second suit from them).

Wish me luck chaps that, well, my time and money aren't in vain.  I took your review as well as Andy's into consideration when I ordered, Twizz. I was, to be honest, wondering if this would be an exercise in futility and, to be honest, for the price, it's as good as an old 'tweed style' three piece JCP suit I picked up brand new with tags on E-bay. At $150, I think this is a tolerably decent deal but obviously not equal to a Bookster (just in case I sound too worshipful).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have an old corduroy coat that I wear with Levi's a lot. Unfortunately, it is wearing away at the cuffs. Since it's a knockabout I want to replace it with another knockabout. I'm hoping a blue or tan tweed odd jacket from them will fill the bill. And this time I want working pockets!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay I pulled the trigger on a two button suit in the same vintage blue herringbone tweed that Andy and RomanHistorian have. (minus the waste coat)

With the options I selected , lined trousers, working cuffs and a premium lining it came to $202.- including air shipping.

If it looks good enough to burn cigars with the boys I'll be happy. If it looks a bit nicer than that I may go for a brown herringbone tweed next.


----------



## TheRomanhistorian (Feb 7, 2010)

I apologise for the photo quality and the lighting, my camera batteries are dying (and they're fully charged so it's time to replace them) and the lighting is... You can't really see the fairly nice steely-blue colour of the herringbone and my battery died after that so I couldn't get other photos. It's not too bad and if there are any problems it's probably because it's an error on my end rather than theirs. I'd normally wear a vintage pocket watch with this but I only put the suit on for the photo (I was wearing a jacket and tie today for normal business).

It's a dual side vented jacket, single pleated trousers with two rear pockets and two side pockets, no turn-ups. The jacket has two buttons in front and three working cuff buttons on each cuff. It's kind of English styled but not so much as my Bookster (but a nice jacket regardless). ...and I'm sporting my Christy's bowler and hiding my face a la Magritte.  Not sure what happened to my left shirt cuff (pay it no mind, it does normally show).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Not bad. Not bad, at all. And for the price . . . downright amazing!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I am following this thread with interest, and am considering ordering something. Hard to see myself in San Diego wearing a pure herringbone suit, so I am looking at the jackets.* (on the other hand the suits are certainly affordable. Would it be appropriate to use the pants as just an extra pair for mix and match?)*

There are several styles, but some look very similar, eg. these three:

Classic Hand Pick Stitched Jacket... $80.00
Leisure Style Sports Coat... $80.00
Club Style Sports Coat... $99.00

Not to mention the Madison, the Manhattan, and Danish styles, etc. etc.

_*I wonder which would work with the blue herringbone?*_

I had a friend help me do some self-measurements for the first time today, but I don't know how accurate they are. When I get my sportscoat and suit back from Francois, I could use the measurements from the jackets themselves, as the Studio Suits website recommends.

Here's a link to the page that shows all the jackets:

https://www.studiosuits.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=174

While I am on the subject of measurements and tweeds, I notice the previously owned garments on sites such as Vintage Whistles and Bookster, plus the stuff on ebay, give certain measurements. I am trying to get a handle on that to be able to figure out what will fit me. _*(Eg. how exactly is the "armpit to armpit" measurement taken?)*_ I seem to fairly consistently fit into a 48L in the OTR stuff I've tried on and feel very comfortable in that size at 6'1" and 225# (yeah a bit overweight  ). Unfortunately there seems to not be as much available in my size.

I am imagining that you "clothes-horses" all have your measurements down pat, _*am I right?*_

Not so much available in previously worn in my size though. _* I am assuming the tweed jackets are sized like any other jacket, is that true?*_ The only reason I ask is because some of the fabrics look so bulky!

:idea:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Having seen Andy's jacket and vest, I'm going to state that they aren't all that bulky. In fact, I don't think they're all that much heavier than a classic Pendleton shirt. So I think I'll measure my favorite blue odd jacket, add about a half inch to the sleeves and order one next month. I still haven't decided on which fabric to use so I'll wait until the swatches get here to decide. What I'll do is go down to the local camera shop and get a neutral grey card. I'll mount each swatch on the card up in my studio and photograph them in natural north light. That ought to be as close to accurate as it's possible to get on the internet. Anyone who wants to get closer than that will just have to either come over for a visit or rent the swatches from me.:devil:

Or order a set for yourself, of course.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you order the sleeves longer just to be on the safe side?

About the bulkiness, I was more referring to the Harris tweeds on Vintage Whistles and Bookster.

I like the idea of the swatches. BTW apart from the herringbone, I like the "European Blue Wool", it looks like a pinstripe, what do you think of that one?

Strangely, there is another site I stumbled on with exactly the same products, called makeyourownjeans.com


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

No, I'll order the longer sleeves because I have abnormally long arms. Though I stand just under six feet, my fingertip to fingertip span is 74". RTW, I have to order 'Tall' to fit my arms even though 'Regular' does my torso just fine.

I agree with you, the European Blue Wool certainly looks like a very fine pin stripe. I wouldn't choose it for an odd jacket but for a suit it should be quite decent.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I just ordered some swatches. When I paid with paypal, it came up as Harry Fashion. I googled it and it looks like they are in India.

I wonder how long it will take.

Hmmm looks like Harry Fashion has an ebay store as well. Seems like just the skeleton of a store but makeyourownjeans is listed there.

Looking at the Wool Suits section, most say "Super 120's Superior Blend Wool (Sold as pure wool by others)". Only a couple of the wool models say they are all wool, the Caviar and the 100% Merino. I didn't find anything specifically on the tweed.

OK I just sent off an email to Harry about the tweeds, I am just curious . . .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

FedEx delivered the tweed samples this evening after dark. I refuse to attempt to judge color under artificial light so I will take them outside in daylight tomorrow morning. If possible, I intend to photograph each sample, or possible the entire large card on a neutral gray background by north light. I'll post them and perhaps that will give folks a better idea of how they look. I'll also know which one to have made into a jacket . . . the Danish one with the patch pockets, working cuffs and a Norfolk half belt across the back. Pity Harry doesn't offer bi-swing shoulders . . .


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

It would be wonderful if you could post those, thank you. Just a question: is this the jacket you were considering?

https://www.studiosuits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=174&products_id=1390

I don't see any indication that it has a Norfolk half-belt, but it would be great if it did. I myself am sorely tempted to order a cord suit, once I have some funds together.


----------



## persun (Nov 14, 2011)

127.72 MHz said:


> Thanks for the post. You review has me so interested that I wish you could post some images.


yeah,i totally agree with you,it will be more vivid with photos!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> It would be wonderful if you could post those, thank you. Just a question: is this the jacket you were considering?https://www.studiosuits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=174&products_id=1390I don't see any indication that it has a Norfolk half-belt, but it would be great if it did. I myself am sorely tempted to order a cord suit, once I have some funds together.


I don't, either, but that's such a simple feature to add I'll just put in a request in the 'comments' section and hope for the best. And an additional jacket in cord would be the bee's knees over levi's and boat moc'c . . .


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> And an additional jacket in cord would be the bee's knees over levi's and boat moc'c . . .


Oh dear. I hope I'm not putting too much temptation in your path. :devil:


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Pity Harry doesn't offer bi-swing shoulders . . .


For bi-swingers?

:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay, I got the card and should be posting photos of the swatches tomorrow. If you can adjust the image on your screen, the background will be 18% photo grey. If you can set that, you should get a really true vision of the colors. After giving them some thought, I'm pretty sure I'll go with the "Vintage Tweed --Herringbone Grey--". I think it will give the best background for tattersalls, jewel tone turtlenecks, bright paisley ties, entertaining vests, etc. Oh, this will be so much fun! I can already tell I'll have to have a pair of blue trousers made to go along with it.


----------



## TheRomanhistorian (Feb 7, 2010)

Oldsarge, let us know how the 'Norfolk' jacket turns out. I'd like to get a jacket from them in the grey herringbone tweed like one of those 'Danish' style jackets they have and if they can do a Norfolk style, I sure wouldn't mind. I'm awaiting my second suit, a three piece brown herringbone tweed (UPS claims it will be here tomorrow though as of right now, theeir tracker says it is still in Mumbai...).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay, here are the swatches I received from StudioSuit.com.




























The background grey should be all like the center photo. If you can adjust your screen to make the others like that you should have a good approximation of the true color of the swatch. Otherwise, they will be about 5% light. Personally, I've decided on Vintage Grey Herringbone. It makes a good background for color, IMO. Your mileage may vary . . .


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you, sir!

I ordered a bunch of swatches also, probably get them in a few days. I probably am quite up to doing all the photography etc. How did you figure out that neutral grey and where did you get it, I take it you have experience in this area.

So you are going with the Vintage Grey Herringbone. I am realizing I look better in darker colors and I am not sure the lighter greys work well for me. I was considering the Vintage Blue Herringbone, but I wonder if the Plain Black, Striped Dark Grey, or Striped Black would work for me. Hmmm. . . 

I hope they send me all those tweed colors too. I see that the swatches are labelled as 100%, BTW, which answers my question about that. Really good of you to post these, thanks again!

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Up here in the South Bay we have Tuttle's Cameras, possibly the oldest camera store in the L.A. area if not further. I just waltzed in and asked Bernie for a neutral gray card and he sold me this one. Great place, Tuttle's.


----------



## bobharley (Mar 28, 2011)

Is the stripe dark grey tweed more of a "chalk" stripe? It sure looks like it is. Thanks.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I would call it a faint chalk stripe. Chalk stripes show up better on worsted cloth so this might well be what you would get in a tweed if that's what you asked for.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Found my swatches in the mailbox last night. I do like the Heringbone Blue, but also the Dark Gray Weave. Some of the wools are nice looking, but as noted they are not 100%, they are blends. *Should that be a disqualifier?*

OldSarge, did you also get the corduroy swatches? They look OK to this tyro, though at this early stage I am not contemplating ordering one. I note they come in 8 and 14 wale, which do you like? * Is there one that is considered more classic style?*

I was looking at the tweed jackets at JCP per another thread here, I think I'll take the swatches over there and compare colors, because the JCP colors actually looked reasonably good on me.

:redface:


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Update: On this initial order I asked them not to press the lapels flat with a crease in them. (All I am asking for is for my lapels to look exactly like the lapels they illustrate on the home page of their web site.)

Like this:








Here's the message I received from someone named Pearl at Studiosuits.com

*This is the Third Reminder.

This is regarding your order,

As of now we are only making pressed lapels.
Also we do not make buttonholes on the lapels and embroidery.

You may also want to reconfirm the waist measurements where you want to wear the 
pants and your
shoulder measurements too, you can measure shoulders of your existing jacket for 
the same.
Please let us know how do we proceed.

Pearl,

Thanks and Regards

*Here's my reply:
 
Dear Sirs,
I received an initial notice that my order was received. Other than that *this is the first message* I have received from your company.

There must me a misunderstanding on what I want for the lapels on the jacket. Please notice the picture you have on your web page:

 
https://www.studiosuits.com/

Notice how lovely the lapels "Roll," and are not creased. See how nicely they "Roll" from the bottom and they only lay flat as they reach the collar of the jacket. *(I want my lapels to look like the lapels in the picture on the home page of your web site.)* This should be possible because the picture depicts exactly what I want my lapels to look like.

As far as a buttonhole on the lapel once again please look at the picture on the home page of your web site. *All I am asking for is my lapel to look exactly like the picture on your web site. *Please notice how the right lapel has either a button hole of something that looks like a button hole.

I remeasured my* waste *using the method you suggest and found that the measurement came out nearly exactly the same. *(ever so slightly over 37 inches)* If it will help you any I usually purchase size 36" dress trousers. Please reply and let me know what seems unusual about the 37 inch measurement. I measured over a pair of jeans just as you suggest.

As far as the shoulder measurement it is right at 19.5 inches on several jackets that fit me very well. Perhaps ever so slightly under 19.5 inches but definitely over 19.25 inches. Again please let me know what seem unusual about this to you. I usually purchase off the rack mens jackets of 43 or 44 regular.

Please e-mail me with any further questions.

Looking forward to your reply.

Best regards,

Do you guys think I gave them too much information? Is this possibly a language thing? Perhaps I'm asking too much?

I've been in touch with Romanhistorian and I had wondered why his orders were shipping out so fast and I hadn't heard a thing from them.

They don't say what they believe might be suspect about my measurements, I mean they're right in the ball park for what I wear.

Has anyone else dealt with a gal named "Pearl?" I'm hoping my order didn't go to "The new girl."

Any suggestions? I have a bit of a bad feeling about this guys,....


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey 127, a question, could you take a look at the pics that RH posted in this thread, and also the pics Andy posted of this suit here https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?114140-Studio-Suit-my-second-jacket and see if the lapels are pressed or rolled? Also about the buttonhole.

I am too inexperienced to know the difference.

Can pressed lapels be unpressed, or does the roll have to be built in with backing/stitching/?

Thanks!


----------



## TheRomanhistorian (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi 127.72MHz,

My lapels might be pressed but that could be from packaging and shipping. On my suit, I noticed they do have some natural curve to them so maybe their definition of 'pressed' differs from ours or they're not pressing as hard as we imagine a pressed lapel might be? Sorry, I hadn't even thought of that in my review. _Mea culpa_!

I had one e-mail from Pearl who seemed to be rather short with me when I replied to an e-mail from a colleague of hers: 'Is it possible to get this before the end of November? I'm quite excited.' She said something like 'Kindly note...' I was a bit surprised since it had been one of her colleagues, a chap named 'Kevin', who had asked me in a previous e-mail if I had in mind a timeline or date by which I needed it and hence my reply.

That was such a trifling experience that I didn't think to mention it since that was my only correspondence with her and the rest of it was friendly, polite, and useful. They don't have button holes on the lapels, as Andy and I noted, they have a boutonniere thread instead (it's thick enough that it looks like a button hole).

I feel awful if my review may have led to you chaps not getting what you wanted. As I mentioned, I'm awaiting my second suit so I can give reappraisal and see how they do treat a repeat customers but we'll see if it shows up today like UPS claims (having been waylaid from Wednesday to Thursday to today, as of right now it's meant to be there by the end of the day). I'm a little nervous right now since my UPS package weight is 0.50 kg when the last one was 1.90 kg... I hope that's just a glitch and they didn't send me the wrong item. I'll update when I get home tonight, chaps.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Firstly I'm no tailor, plain and simple. I have however had many suits and jackets made for me, both bespoke and a more made to measure experience as well.

That being said to me, (and notice I said *"to me"*) the make of a cheap jacket is lapels that have been pressed flat with a hard crease in them. One time I had a 3/2 jacket sent to me after it was completed in Hong Kong and the cleaners I left it with to be pressed just ruined the beautiful "Roll" that the lapels had. (As you can tell I never forgot that experience!)

Again, just in my experience, and with my limited knowledge of tailoring fused lapels are a bit more difficult to get that nice "Roll" to them. The jackets I have that are canvassed, and especially those that were made for me, have lapels that look exactly like the picture I have posted on the home page of Studiosuits.com.

I don't think any tailoring operation would finish a jacket and have someone press the lapels so that they have a lifetime crease in them.

I have quite a setup for ironing and I am able to press many of my own suits. In my experience once lapels have been pressed with a heavy crease in them I have always been able to tell where the crease is. It might be too small a point for many people but for me it means quite a bit.

I have spoken to RomanHistorian via private message and looked a the images he sent and the lapels on his jacket do not appear to have heavy creases in them. Andy's pictures make it to difficult to tell for me.

I don't know what you're asking about the buttonhole. All I wanted was a real or fake lapel buttonhole on the lapel.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

TheRomanhistorian said:


> Hi 127.72MHz,
> 
> My lapels might be pressed but that could be from packaging and shipping. On my suit, I noticed they do have some natural curve to them so maybe their definition of 'pressed' differs from ours or they're not pressing as hard as we imagine a pressed lapel might be? Sorry, I hadn't even thought of that in my review. _Mea culpa_!
> 
> ...


No need to feel bad at all Roman. More than anything else I wanted feedback from you guys because I fell as though my measurements are well within the ballpark for a guy who wears a 43-44 regular jacket and 34" for denim and khakis, and about a 35" in dress trousers. (and they seem to feel as though I might want to rethink my measurements,....

I don't think I asked for too much but I am wondering if this might be a bit of a language thing?

I'd like this thing to work out well because I would like to have two or three suits from these people given that I can wear them in environments where I might otherwise not wear a suit for fear of having someone vomit, bleed, or otherwise ruin the garment. ( I work with patients)


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

127.72 MHz said:


> for fear of having someone vomit, bleed, or otherwise ruin the garment. ( I work with patients)


Glad you clarified about the patients, I was starting to wonder. . .


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I think I might pull the plug and get something made up in vintage grey herringbone. A couple of questions though:

(1) Has anyone successfully returned a finished garment that wasn't satisfactory? If so, was it a no-hassle experience?

(2) I don't have anyone to measure me and I don't think I can measure myself. Should I send them a well-fitting jacket to emulate?

(3) Are additional options not listed on the website available (such as a 3/2 roll or kissing buttons on the cuff)?


----------



## TheRomanhistorian (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, my second Studio Suits tweed suit has arrived (three piece) and I think I figured out why it was delayed (the weight was off, probably an error, and it was heavier than the 0.50kg indicated). They also sent me a set of free sample swatches. The vintage brown herringbone tweed is a light brown, almost olive/taupe herringbone with some white. It is quite pleasing to the eye, though. The lapels are much more pressed than on my vintage blue which somewhat kills the look of a tweed for me but I'm sure I can find a way to fix that (I hope). The fit is pretty spot on again and the quality is still there and reasonable (though how much can one expect for a $150 three piece wool suit?).

Perhaps they are trying hard to make sure I buy a third suit (that vintage grey is tempting, chaps...). So, again, Studio Suits has done an ok job for me but I hope they also can do the same for you (though 127.72MHz's e-mail is not cheery).

Hockeyinsider: I'm not sure, has anyone heard how Twizz has gotten on with his process? I did not send them a well-fitting jacket, I just followed their instructions and measured my best fitting jacket and I put on my best fitting suit trousers (both from Bookster) and gave them all those measurements but I did that since I wear braces with all of my three piece suits so I wanted a higher rise like I have on my Bookster trousers.

Edit: I looked over the sample swatches, what I thought were just tweed ones were more:
24 sample swatches of their 100% linen and 48 of the 100% wool swatches (though none of them are tweed).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

*zzdocxx*,
No, I didn't get the corduroy swatches because I only want, at the present, a tweed jacket. That, of course, can change depending on whatever other shiny item gets my highly distractible attention.
Sorry,


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

_*Sarge, so you are saying that the grey will be better able to match with different colors than the blue? ? ? *_

OK I have the corduroy swatches and I can send them to you if you are interested.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

To my mind there isn't much that you can't match with grey herringbone. With the blue you have to start being careful. A bright yellow-green can be okay but an aqua is too close to blue. Likewise I would hesitate to wear a violet shirt under blue jacket. It could be done if you were careful but it would be tricky. Maroon, of course, is a snap. This isn't much of a limitation, of course, but it's just easier with grey.

I'll PM you my address. If you would be so kind as to ship the corduroy swatches to me. I am a great fan of corduroy over denim with a turtleneck . . . and I have an entire drawer _full_ of turtlenecks!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

When I think of tweed I remember the Brit television series "All Creatures Great and Small".


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope it is OK posting these. I always thought it would be nice to achieve that "Country Doctor" look.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's a really comfortable look when the weather turns chilly. Of course, tomorrow the high goes back up to 80 again but by the next weekend things should be back to tweeds and Fair Isle sweaters again.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

A picture is worth a thousand words, here are a couple more:


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmm just got an email from Studio Suits, I don't regularly get ads from them.

It was for their "Hunter Style Jacket", priced at ~$60.

Here's a link to the ad:

https://www.studiosuits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=174&products_id=1380

Funny thing is, there were a few people that were pleased with their purchases, and then a few later on who had questions about the quality.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

127.72 MHz said:


> Update: On this initial order I asked them not to press the lapels flat with a crease in them. (All I am asking for is for my lapels to look exactly like the lapels they illustrate on the home page of their web site.)
> 
> *You may also want to reconfirm the waist measurements where you want to wear the
> pants and your
> ...


127: Sorry to point this out, but from what I can tell, they used 'waist' correctly, you did not (waste). Aside from that, yes, I do believe there is a bit of a language barrier with them.



TheRomanhistorian said:


> Hockeyinsider: I'm not sure, has anyone heard how Twizz has gotten on with his process?


They flat out told me that they refused to work on rectifying my order as I had discussed it publicly. A $150 is just that, a $150 MTM suit, probably being made by 7 year old children in a sweatshop.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Just reminded since I got another email from them today, looks like they have signed up for an email marketing thing.

Twizz, it seems hard to believe they'd take that position with you, they have totally shot themselves in the foot.

If anyone from Studio Suits is reading this, really you would be doing yourself a huge favor to remedy this matter.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

zzdocxx said:


> Just reminded since I got another email from them today, looks like they have signed up for an email marketing thing.
> 
> Twizz, it seems hard to believe they'd take that position with you, they have totally shot themselves in the foot.
> 
> If anyone from Studio Suits is reading this, really you would be doing yourself a huge favor to remedy this matter.


You'd think. And, for what it's worth, they only FINALLY started to respond to my issues after they made a jacket for Andy and I posted about it. They flat out said to me 'we'll fix this if you don't speak about it publicly'. I indicated in a follow up post that they are working to fix the issue, and then they refused to take it further. That was after WEEKS of trying to get resolution, and then, after making Andy's jacket, they finally asked me for pictures of the garment with a tape measure over it, when the issue was agreed upon and they said was standard. In short, the issue is that they made the jacket waist ONE HALF INCH larger than that of the pants, and called it standard procedure. I indicated to them that there was no time they asked for a waist measurement for the jacket (they agreed), so they made me a jacket that had a 45 inch chest (correct), 37.5 inch waist (never asked), and 50 inch seat (correct, and confirmed with me TWICE).

Aside from the terribly shoddy quality of the jacket, absolutely ZERO extra material (the jacket couldn't be let out 1/4 inch if needed), and piss poor cut (picture an attempt at a 1970s drape cut) with huge lapels and a gorge that was about a half inch above the breast pocket. Pants, ehhh, not a bad deal for MTM for $50, but jackets?? Absolutely no, whatsoever, never again.

I couldn't even tell you where that suit is (hopefully the trash, where it belongs), as I have since moved and have bags and boxes with, literally, dozens of 'out of rotation' suits that I need to get to the exchange. I have $100 out on the suit (well, probably $140ish with expedited shipping and swatches), and over $500 in time. They can take a flying f**k at a rolling donut. The ONLY acceptable resolution for me would have been for them to ask me a correct waist measurement (which, you think would be standard, and they wouldn't just make jackets .5 inches larger than the pants waist) and immediately ship me a new suit. Instead, they pulled the old insurance schtick, and dragged it out and made unreasonable demands until which time I went away. Well, I went away, but I won't hesitate to pontificate about what a terrible operation they have.

Of course they're going to make Andy an acceptable jacket, and go to many many lengths to do so, but, then again, they didn't pay their advertising bill either. If I were making $99 MTM suits at a profit, I'd go to EXTREME lengths to ensure the AAAC membership was well aware and do what I can to have happy customers. Even if the $99 was an intro offer on your first suit only, and follow-ups were $200-300; I would have still used them. I'd pay $2-300 for an MTM linen suit any day.


----------



## Teishintai (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello sirs, I am trying to order on SS and it's asking me to either measure to the floor or to the length of the desired trousers for the "Pants length" measurement; which one should I enter into the field? 

Thank you vey much.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

Teishintai said:


> Hello sirs, I am trying to order on SS and it's asking me to either measure to the floor or to the length of the desired trousers for the "Pants length" measurement; which one should I enter into the field?
> 
> Thank you vey much.


Put on your favorite pair of trousers and copy those


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You get what you pay for...


----------



## Teishintai (Nov 8, 2013)

Well I'm happy to say that I am quite satisfied with their stuff; I bought a two-piece tweed suit, three buttons with ticket pocket in the "dark brown tweed" fabric. What can I say? It fits MUCH better than any off-the-rack affair since I'm size 32~34ish with pretty narrow shoulders and it's impossible to find anything that fits me, even in Asia. 
I'm a bit of a WWII fan so I made the cut like a wehrmacht jacket, I hope that's not a faux pas or anything.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Is it my imagination, or does that suit fit him like the models on BB site?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Indeed... I wish I could be more complimentary, but
the jacket looks a little short and the fit, through the chest and torso, too close, certainly for my comfort. I like to be able to breath while wearing my clothes. It almost makes the wearers hip spread appear larger than his shoulders. Perhaps it's just me, but I don't think that to be a particularly good look. Letting out the jacket a bit through the waist would allow a much improved visual!


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Indeed... I wish I could be more complimentary, but
> the jacket looks a little short and the fit, through the chest and torso, too close, certainly for my comfort. I like to be able to breath while wearing my clothes. It almost makes the wearers hip spread appear larger than his shoulders. Perhaps it's just me, but I don't think that to be a particularly good look. Letting out the jacket a bit through the waist would allow a much improved visual!


The houglass figure is not for a man. I believe Miss Monroe has proper claim to it. Vive la difference!!!!!

 and the sleeves are too short.


----------



## Teishintai (Nov 8, 2013)

I just entered my measurements into the studiosuits website; maybe I shouldn't check the "slim fit" option next time?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Teishintai said:


> I just entered my measurements into the studiosuits website; maybe I shouldn't check the "slim fit" option next time?


They gave you a jacket meant for someone at least 6 inches shorter, or a woman. I don't mean any offence, but it looks ridiculous.


----------



## Teishintai (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes, I see that entered length too short. Next time how longer should it be? Maybe +3~4 inch??
I think there is a bit of room in my mid-section/chest though, maybe I'm just too thin.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Teishintai said:


> Yes, I see that entered length too short. Next time how longer should it be? Maybe +3~4 inch??
> I think there is a bit of room in my mid-section/chest though, maybe I'm just too thin.


I needs about 4 more inches in length. At least it looks like you can still wear the trousers.

The pictures are bad, but it doesn't look like the chest is too big. You need to show picture from the back because that;s usually where things go wrong.


----------



## Teishintai (Nov 8, 2013)

How does this look?
Thank you very much for advice by the way.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

It looks okay. Can you take a picture standing straight?


----------



## Teishintai (Nov 8, 2013)

Buttons closed/buttons opened


----------



## Teishintai (Nov 8, 2013)

As instructed I added about 4 inches to the jacket, and added some more to the waist. is this fine?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Teishintai said:


> As instructed I added about 4 inches to the jacket, and added some more to the waist. is this fine?


Bravo. Now you look like a man.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, 2 week turn around on an MTM suit?

I'm sure there's nobody at Studio Suits behind this...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Wow, 2 week turn around on an MTM suit?
> 
> I'm sure there's nobody at Studio Suits behind this...


If it were fake, they'd have gotten it right the first time.

And left the Wehrmacht out of it.

I hope.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> The houglass figure is not for a man. I believe Miss Monroe has proper claim to it.


I'd strongly object to that.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/9tlj.png/

(I know, I know, this is from x decades ago, but then again so is Monroe.)

This _aside_ done, I echo the comment above- the suit looks a lot better as it stands now.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks better, though please unbutton that top button. It looks like it's designed to roll a bit.


----------



## mikeyrobs (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm looking to use a MTM shop like this to get a handful of suits for groomsman. I want a grey linen suit, similar to the one jcrew used to sell (I have this suit in navy and I love it).

https://cdna.lystit.com/photos/2013...-product-1-11800550-454361119_large_flex.jpeg , https://cdn.styleforum.net/6/6d/6d1af592_25269_BR6878_m.jpeg

Has anyone ordered a linen suit from studiosuits or harrysuits? They both offer a good selection of linen suit colors - which is nearly impossible to find anywhere else, as far as I can tell. My main concern is the feel of the suit. The jcrew suits linked above have a great thickness to them - unlike some cheap or casual linen suits that are too soft and thin. Any idea on how these SS or HS compare?


----------



## Retrocool (Mar 14, 2014)

So did you take the plunge OldSarge? I've just ordered a three-piece in mid-brown herringbone (based on your excellent photos of the swatches) and would love to hear your experiences - and temper my own expectations accordingly!
Also if the thread starter TheRomanHistorian would like to post pictures of his suit, I'm sure there are people who would be very interested. Well, I know of one, for certain


----------



## Retrocool (Mar 14, 2014)

Well my Studio Suits tweed has arrived, and I am very pleased with it. I shall post pictures as soon as I can, and all the experts can all tell me how rubbish the fit is! But it seems to fit pretty well to me, and the construction quality seems solid. And for the price, amazing. Thanks TheRomanHistorian for blazing the trail and OldSarge for the excellent swatch photos.

BTW, TheRomanHistorian, I have now seen your photos, they were not showing up before for some reason.Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Retrocool (Mar 14, 2014)

I am standing on a slope here, so it may not be helpful to gauge fit. My stance certainly looks odd. The folds next to the shoulder blades don't seem quite right, and disappear when my arms move forward.


----------



## Haz_pro (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks good to me (bar the back folds) , how much did it cost?


----------



## Retrocool (Mar 14, 2014)

It cost US $237.00 = £152.


----------



## Retrocool (Mar 14, 2014)

Just a quick follow-up, I got a quote from my local tailor, AK Tailoring in Mare Street, Hackney, London (who I have been using for alterations for a few months with excellent results) to fix the back. He quoted me £60 to take off the sleeves and take it in at he back. I sent Studio Suits the photo above and this quote, and they have given me credit on my next purchase. Since I was already planning another suit with them, this is a good solution for me. Going to get a 2/3 roll, patch pocket suit in the blue herringbone tweed (you have to order the jacket separately, you can't customise the normal suit like this on their website) and a linen suit for my holidays. The tweed is a bit scratchy on the lower legs so I'm going to try to get them to fully line them for the next one.


----------



## Teishintai (Nov 8, 2013)

I had Harry make a sack jacket with natural shoulders in his "Danish" style in the blue herringbone tweed mentioned earlier in the thread-- how does it look? The tag obscures the view but it's a 3 roll 2.


----------



## Retrocool (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks interesting Teishintai, could you possibly post some bigger photos in natural light? How well do you feel they've done the pockets? I had some patch pockets on a cotton suit from them and the pocket construction was somewhat crude. These look a bit more proper.


----------



## Teishintai (Nov 8, 2013)

The patch pockets seem to be fine except they aren't as roomy as I expected, but that seems to be due to the nature of the design not of faulty construction.


----------

